# Nintendo's new account system My Nintendo is live



## fafaffy (Feb 17, 2016)

Registered! Though I don't see any benefits or services it provides besides editing your account information.

Hopefully Nintendo does something cool with these~


----------



## daxtsu (Feb 17, 2016)

Wonder if we'll see a new update on the 3DS/Wii U regarding this, or if the NNID system will be enough.


----------



## Chary (Feb 17, 2016)

fafaffy said:


> Registered! Though I don't see any benefits or services it provides besides editing your account information.
> 
> Hopefully Nintendo does something cool with these~


Yeah, it's barebones for now, and will probably start offering things once Miitomo launches.


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 17, 2016)

Mabye Put  a eshop store online?


----------



## MichMaster (Feb 17, 2016)

Don't want to be that guy... but this isn't MyNintendo account, this is separate from that


----------



## Spaqin (Feb 17, 2016)

I love region locks (Poland, I guess it could be for all Europe)
This is why I support Nintendo by buying their games, of course /s


----------



## Futurdreamz (Feb 17, 2016)

I have mine set up, now t see what i can do with it.


...


Done.


----------



## Margen67 (Feb 17, 2016)

Spaqin said:


> I love region locks (Poland, I guess it could be for all Europe)
> This is why I support Nintendo by buying their games, of course /s


Yeah. https://twitter.com/Margen67/status/696053956053602304


----------



## pastaconsumer (Feb 17, 2016)

Gee, love how they haven't sent my verification code...


----------



## ov3rkill (Feb 17, 2016)

I guess this is in preparation for NX.


----------



## Ryuzaki_MrL (Feb 17, 2016)

Already made mine and linked all my other accounts.



Spaqin said:


> I love region locks (Poland, I guess it could be for all Europe)
> This is why I support Nintendo by buying their games, of course /s



I live in Brazil, yet my Nintendo Network account states that I'm from Germany (because my 3DS is from Europe and I was dumb enough to select Germany instead of Portugal or UK, for example).
It sucks not being able to change this without unlinking my NN Acount.


----------



## Vlackrs (Feb 17, 2016)

I live in Mexico and we dont even have the way to register, my old USA account works for it.


----------



## Tzuba (Feb 17, 2016)

DJPlace said:


> Mabye Put  a eshop store online?


 You mean this? http://www.nintendo.com/eshop


----------



## Wellington2k (Feb 17, 2016)

Done! Also preregistered for Miitomo for platinum points. Don't know what that is, but I'll take it!


----------



## chemistryfreak (Feb 17, 2016)

Wellington2k said:


> Done! Also preregistered for Miitomo for platinum points. Don't know what that is, but I'll take it!



Thanks for the reminder! Almost forget the preregistration begins today! Yay, free platinum points, hopefully there will be physical gifts!


----------



## Clydefrosch (Feb 17, 2016)

and now wait for it to be another way to nag about updates and stuff


----------



## UltiNaruto (Feb 17, 2016)

Done. Thanks for the info.


----------



## DjoeN (Feb 17, 2016)

gotta wait till this afternoon to register all my Nintendo accounts.
_(Nintendo should allow multiple 3DS systems (Max 3 or so) under 1 account.)_


----------



## Nintendo4DSXL (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks it works in Germany too
Just change en-us to de-de at the end of the adress


----------



## Jakic007 (Feb 17, 2016)

Not available in my county Croatia...


----------



## DjoeN (Feb 17, 2016)

Nintendo4DSXL said:


> Thanks it works in Germany too
> Just change en-us to de-de at the end of the adress



Same for Belgium (Flanders), change it to be-NL
https://my.nintendo.com/pre_registrations/miitomo?language=be-NL


----------



## Ashtonx (Feb 17, 2016)

Another account system ? Seriously ?


----------



## Lucifer666 (Feb 17, 2016)

Can you link more than 1 NNID?


----------



## Mazamin (Feb 17, 2016)

Something strange happened, I signed up 2 hours ago, but now it says my country isn't supported


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2016)

Registered. Looks as if the UK got lucky.


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 17, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Registered. Looks as if the UK got lucky.


It doesn't let me in. (I have a UK NNID) Even if I change the adress to en-UK. Guess I'll have to spoof my location. Hope that works.


----------



## storm75x (Feb 17, 2016)

Now with a universal Nintendo account...
Am I the only person expecting Mario Voice Assistant to be a thing one day?


----------



## Ohad1th (Feb 17, 2016)

not available in my country ...


----------



## Lycan911 (Feb 17, 2016)

I registered for Nintendo Account without problems, but Miitomo registration said that it isn't available in my country (Serbia), so I just spoofed my location to UK (same as my NNID) and it worked.


----------



## Nintendo4DSXL (Feb 17, 2016)

In the email i have from Nintendo it says it is avaible in:
Germany, Austria, Luxemburg, Belgium, Netherlands, GB, Ireland, France, Spain, Italy, Russia, Australia, New Sealand, Japan, USA and Canada


----------



## BurningDesire (Feb 17, 2016)

Whoa! I thought the said march! Time to go register !


----------



## Nintendo4DSXL (Feb 17, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Whoa! I thought the said march! Time to go register !


The App itselfs comes in march now is only preregister


----------



## BurningDesire (Feb 17, 2016)

Nintendo4DSXL said:


> The App itselfs comes in march now is only preregister


oh i see.


----------



## Mario92 (Feb 17, 2016)

Am I really first one to say that this is just dumb. What's the reason to have seperate account when users already have NNID? This only confuses and annoys everyone and they are basically seperating themselves from their own hardware.


----------



## duwen (Feb 17, 2016)

Here's the 'text' from the email Nintendo sent;


----------



## Harsky (Feb 17, 2016)

Nintendo: Okay guys, seriously, I know you all thought NNID was going to be the ultimate account system but we totes swear that Nintendo Account is the ACTUAL account for everything!
Everyone: So will all games purchased be tied to our account and we can redownload them all in the future on other consoles?
Nintendo:


----------



## ric. (Feb 17, 2016)

And of course it's not available in my country.
Great job Nintendo.


----------



## Ashtonx (Feb 17, 2016)

Reminds me when xbox live wasn't available in poland, all poles registered under buckingham palace adress.

Honestly ? i don't care about it now though. Nintendo failed online so many times i don't even expect them to succeed this time, and region locking out people is just another way of telling people to fuck themsleves.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 17, 2016)

Those fuckers.
I live in the neighbor country and I can't access My Nintendo haha.

Damn you, Reggie.


----------



## DjoeN (Feb 17, 2016)

Ok, this suxs

Nintendo account can't be made cause  the age doesn't fit the nintendo account stuff (for my daughter's system)
You need to be age 13 or older when you are between 13 and 18 your parents have to agree

Anyone knows how to change age for an old account?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 17, 2016)

DjoeN said:


> Ok, this suxs
> 
> Nintendo account can't be made cause  the age doesn't fit the nintendo account stuff (for my daughter's system)
> You need to be age 13 or older when you are between 13 and 18 your parents have to agree
> ...


Pretty sure you can't.


----------



## DjoeN (Feb 17, 2016)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Pretty sure you can't.


suxs :/


----------



## Larsenv (Feb 17, 2016)

Yay signed up.

Of all names they name the account thing Nintendo Account?

EDIT: The Support Page for this says this:

"Please note that the Miitomo and Nintendo Account registration websites will be available beginning* 2/17/15."*

xD


----------



## mashers (Feb 17, 2016)

Larsenv said:


> "Please note that the Miitomo and Nintendo Account registration websites will be available beginning* 2/17/15."*


We have to wait until the 2nd of Seventeenuary?


----------



## ric. (Feb 17, 2016)

So hold up.
If My Nintendo is region-locked, and the NX is supposedly going to rely heavily on My Nintendo for it's account system or as a way to link the different "platforms" the NX is going to support, does this mean the NX will be region locked as well? Is My Nintendo going to be mandatory for online play as well? Because I could see Nintendo region-locking the online, like they did with Zelda Triforce Heroes.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Feb 17, 2016)

My understanding is that My Nintendo will eventually replace all other systems as they are absorbed and properly integrated. Region unlocking of current games will run into licensing/legal hurdles, but with the HumbleBundle I believe Nintendo might be reconsidering region locking for future consoles. That is something that they would need to figure out before distributing games, however. And Virtual console titles may still get region locked if they can't renegotiate the terms.


----------



## Hyperstar96 (Feb 17, 2016)

Harsky said:


> Nintendo: Okay guys, seriously, I know you all thought NNID was going to be the ultimate account system but we totes swear that Nintendo Account is the ACTUAL account for everything!
> Everyone: So will all games purchased be tied to our account and we can redownload them all in the future on other consoles?
> Nintendo:


I wish I had a time machine like you apparently do.


ric. said:


> So hold up.
> If My Nintendo is region-locked, and the NX is supposedly going to rely heavily on My Nintendo for it's account system or as a way to link the different "platforms" the NX is going to support, does this mean the NX will be region locked as well? Is My Nintendo going to be mandatory for online play as well? Because I could see Nintendo region-locking the online, like they did with Zelda Triforce Heroes.


I think it'll be like the PS3 (and maybe other Sony systems, I'm not sure) where the accounts and online store will be specific to a region but you can play any retail game.


----------



## CathyRina (Feb 17, 2016)

Hyperstar96 said:


> I think it'll be like the PS3 (and maybe other Sony systems, I'm not sure) where the accounts and online store will be specific to a region but you can play any retail game.


Also you can always create a second user and assign him to a different region. 
I do this to have access to Japanese Demos on my PS3 and PS4. Quite handy since so many of them don't get localized.

---
I still think this miitomo thing is poorly thought out but eh gonna sign up just to have a Nintendo account. Also free points are nice I guess, whatever these are supposed to do.


----------



## DjoeN (Feb 17, 2016)

All Done 

7 accounts registered  and 1 i can't cause of under 13 age :/


----------



## MrbiggyChong (Feb 17, 2016)

Seems like a new way for Nintendo to gather up all your personal information lol no thanks to this.


----------



## FusionGamer (Feb 17, 2016)

Nintendo4DSXL said:


> The App itselfs comes in march now is only preregister


That's Miitomo, not Nintendo Account.


----------



## duwen (Feb 17, 2016)

FusionGamer said:


> That's Miitomo, not Nintendo Account.


They launch at the same time.


----------



## Phaanox (Feb 17, 2016)

I won't do anything until Nintendo changes their (very) obsolete online services and policies, and weird bans for using another region configuration to be able to access the eShop. I'm in Colombia and sadly the eShop is empty for my country, while Steam, Xbox and PSN have their services available. That's why I sold most of my games and consoles and went into the CFW world.


----------



## FusionGamer (Feb 17, 2016)

duwen said:


> They launch at the same time.


Then where's the Miitomo download links since it launched yesterday?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 17, 2016)

I bet the new firmware will be 11.0.0-31.


----------



## Tzuba (Feb 17, 2016)

Mario92 said:


> Am I really first one to say that this is just dumb. What's the reason to have seperate account when users already have NNID? This only confuses and annoys everyone and they are basically seperating themselves from their own hardware.



They aren't separating themselves from their hardware. The NNID will only be used for their consoles. The whole point of the Nintendo account is so people who don't have a console and nnid, will be able to use their services by signing up with their facebook/twitter/google/etc. So people who only download apps will be able to use this service too, and if you have an NNID, you link it to your Nintendo account the same way you would link facebook or something. 

Its just a way to unify all of your Nintendo purchases and products into one singular account across all platforms.


----------



## Issac (Feb 17, 2016)

Damn it, Sweden's out of the game this time around too. If Germany can sign up, it's not a "Europe isn't supported yet" deal either.
It's probably just Nintendo's Map of Europe playing tricks again. (The one where South Africa is in Europe, while Sweden isn't)


----------



## Jacklack3 (Feb 17, 2016)

fafaffy said:


> Registered! *Though I don't see any benefits or services it provides besides editing your account information.*
> 
> Hopefully Nintendo does something cool with these~


Dude, thats the best part.


----------



## Jayro (Feb 18, 2016)

Why the new system? They could have just expanded the NNID system that's already in-place. I now have two Nintendo accounts, and only 1 is needed.


----------



## loco365 (Feb 18, 2016)

mashers said:


> We have to wait until the 2nd of Seventeenuary?


lol you guys and your European date systems.

While the NNID system could have just been expanded, I do see that since this is the Club Nintendo successor, and how it was separate, Nintendo Accounts should be kept separate too so that kids can't just sign up for this shit similar to how it's done on a console. Besides, not everyone gets digital stuff, if codes are given out for physical copies, why not allow people to get the rewards that way too?


----------



## Reitel (Feb 18, 2016)

Not available in my country. Well f**k you Nintendo 

On the bright side seems like  I still remember my password


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Feb 18, 2016)

This looks good; hope it's better than the US Club Nintendo.


----------



## endoverend (Feb 18, 2016)

Keep your fingers crossed for a weird cloud computing system? would be pretty cooool....


----------



## Xabring (Feb 18, 2016)

Vlackrs said:


> I live in Mexico and we dont even have the way to register, my old USA account works for it.


SO it was the same as before. They insist that latin gamers aren't a thing. or poland. Or any other suffering the same region bullcrap


----------



## Clydefrosch (Feb 18, 2016)

Mario92 said:


> Am I really first one to say that this is just dumb. What's the reason to have seperate account when users already have NNID? This only confuses and annoys everyone and they are basically seperating themselves from their own hardware.



you can sign up and then log in using your nnid


----------



## duwen (Feb 18, 2016)

FusionGamer said:


> Then where's the Miitomo download links since it launched yesterday?


THEY LAUNCH AT THE SAME TIME! ie, in March.
By signing-up you are 'pre-registering' your 'My Nintendo' account and will be informed of the Miitomo release.
My Nintendo is not live until March.

Read:


duwen said:


> Here's the 'text' from the email Nintendo sent;
> View attachment 39344


----------



## Sakitoshi (Feb 18, 2016)

Thank god for OpenVPN. I couln't register because my country isn't supported yet, even though I have a USA account, they trace your location.


----------



## Nollog (Feb 18, 2016)

This is for Nintendo Account, not MyNintendo.


----------



## Pluupy (Feb 18, 2016)

Registered, Linked to Nintendo ID, and verified immediately. Very nice site.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Feb 18, 2016)

"My Nintendo is not currently available in your country."

WHAT THE FUCK.
I could use Club Nintendo just fine with an american account and a Brazilian Eshop 3DS. God dammit...


----------



## FusionGamer (Feb 18, 2016)

duwen said:


> THEY LAUNCH AT THE SAME TIME! ie, in March.
> By signing-up you are 'pre-registering' your 'My Nintendo' account and will be informed of the Miitomo release.
> My Nintendo is not live until March.
> 
> Read:



"MyNintendo" isn't the account system, it's the rewards program. The reward program goes live in March, however, the account system just went live this week.


----------



## duwen (Feb 18, 2016)

FusionGamer said:


> "MyNintendo" isn't the account system, it's the rewards program. The reward program goes live in March, however, the account system just went live this week.





Chary said:


> The new account system Nintendo will be using, My Nintendo, which is replacing Club Nintendo and will be used for the new mobile apps in the future is up.



The text from the nintendo email that I attached that no one's bothering to read:
"Preregistered users will be notified via email when Miitomo is released. By preregistering for Miitomo before its release, users will earn points in My Nintendo, a rewards programme that launches at the same time as Miitomo! Points can be redeemed for rewards via My Nintendo."

So... My Nintendo is the Club Nintendo replacement, it launches in March (along side Miitomo), therefor all that is currently 'live' is preregistration.
Technically, the 'accounts' system is still NNID.


----------



## Meteor7 (Feb 18, 2016)

What's with this "country not supported" business that people seem to be getting? Color me ignorant, but wouldn't Nintendo want to branch their service or to as many people as possible? Leaving an entire country out just feels like leaving money on the table to me, so tell me please, what's the expense in opening the online service to everyone?


----------



## ric. (Feb 18, 2016)

Meteor7 said:


> What's with this "country not supported" business that people seem to be getting? Color me ignorant, but wouldn't Nintendo want to branch their service or to as many people as possible? Leaving an entire country out just feels like leaving money on the table to me, so tell me please, what's the expense in opening the online service to everyone?


More like an entire continent.
No South American country is currently supported by My Nintendo. Not even the english version of the site works - it tracks your location.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Feb 18, 2016)

duwen said:


> The text from the nintendo email that I attached that no one's bothering to read:
> "Preregistered users will be notified via email when Miitomo is released. By preregistering for Miitomo before its release, users will earn points in My Nintendo, a rewards programme that launches at the same time as Miitomo! Points can be redeemed for rewards via My Nintendo."
> 
> So... My Nintendo IS the new account system, it launches in March (along side Miitomo), therefor all that is currently 'live' is preregistration.
> Technically, the 'accounts' system is still NNID.


My Nintendo IS THE NEW CLUB NINTENDO. you link it with your actual NNID to redeem the prices. Nintendo was smart enough this time and you can use the same NNID user and password to register to My Nintendo, if you do so it automatically link them.
Miitomo is another story, is a social app and is the one blocked in certain countries. I myself had to use a VPN to fake that I lived in USA and be able to preregister.



ric. said:


> More like an entire continent.
> No South American country is currently supported by My Nintendo. Not even the english version of the site works - it tracks your location.


Use OpenVPN to fake your location, I did that because is tracks you before you can even input your My Nintendo account.


----------



## duwen (Feb 18, 2016)

Sakitoshi said:


> My Nintendo IS THE NEW CLUB NINTENDO. you link it with your actual NNID to redeem the prices. Nintendo was smart enough this time and you can use the same NNID user and password to register to My Nintendo, if you do so it automatically link them.
> Miitomo is another story, is a social app and is the one blocked in certain countries. I myself had to use a VPN to fake that I lived in USA and be able to preregister.
> 
> 
> Use OpenVPN to fake your location, I did that because is tracks you before you can even input your My Nintendo account.


I know.
I was pointing all of the things out in my post for the people claiming it's already active, and/or a new account system.
NNID is STILL the only Nintendo account system, and as you say, 'My Nintendo' is the rewards program that replaces Club Nintendo. Miitomo is a mobile app that launches along side My Nintendo in March. Preregistering now is just that - PREREGISTERING - your My Nintendo account will still not be useable until it launches in March. I've edited my post you quoted for clarity.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 18, 2016)

I remember with Club Nintendo I ordered a yoshi t-shirt XL size.
I received a medium size.... not my size...
I gave it to my sisters.
The next day, I received another yoshi t-shirt, XL Size.


----------



## JazzCat.CL (Feb 19, 2016)

This is going to be like the playstation network thing? where you can download and install your games  at any console? (i hate that transfer shit)


----------



## Pacheko17 (Feb 19, 2016)

JazzCat.CL said:


> This is going to be like the playstation network thing? where you can download and install your games  at any console? (i hate that transfer shit)



Most likely not because Nintendo is stupid.


----------

